# horse rolling w/ rider



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

I want to hear reasons WHY they do this-
I want to hear your stories of it happening-
My horse did this once while down by the river in the sand and today he did it off the side of the road.Luckily both times I wasnt the rider and that the riders got off in time. My hubby is scared it will happen to me so any suggestions or answers are very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Our old horse did this once with someone who was too heavy for him. Is the person much larger than you?


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

this hasnt actually happened to be before but i have heard about it happening. And the reason, i was told, is that she was riding through alot of puddles. And naturlly the horse wanted to roll. I guess she didnt realise that she still had a rider on her back or she was just being stubborn but started ging down to roll. You reminded me when you said that she was ridden down by the river etc. Maybe just could be a reason as to why she did it?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a horse lay down because he didn't want to wok that day, he was very creative!

I tried to ride Cliff into our pond one day and he he must have thought it looked like a nice place to roll and started to go down. Luckily I got him up before he got me wet!


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

There could be a couple reasons why a horse will roll with a rider on its back.

One reason could be, as Laura stated, they just don't want to work and know rolling will get them out of it.

Another reason could be the horse is in pain. If your horse is rolling with a rider on its back, it's best to get a vet to check your horse over to make sure your horse doesn't have something wrong with it.

I've never had a horse try to roll with me on their back, though, so these are only guesses.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive heard horses love rolling in sandy soil so the first time I chalked it up to that because way before this during hunting season me and hubby were at the river and I had to hold the 2 horses when he shot...Butler went down to roll and tried several times while waiting my husbands return.Luckily the sand was kind to the saddle. But today I am feeling it was due to something under the saddle itching or hurting him, and the rider wasnt heavier than me.Im a big girl. He was real muddy and we did a quick brushing just in the saddle and girth area but probably missed something. I guess the saddle slid to one side and was saved any harm but he had a heck of a time getting up cuz the saddle was keeping him from rolling back and forth.Im hoping its just a fluke thing.I have never felt he was going down when I was on him, but it could happen.Kinda scarey.
Thanks


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Jubilee actually did this to me once last summer when I was riding her through some puddles. It's actually a funny story... but she was really hot I guess and the water felt oh so good, so she decides to kneel down right in the middle of the puddle and try to roll, with me on!! Luckily I got off in time... but needless to say me, my horse and my tack were covered in muck! :shock: 

... I haven't ridden her through a puddle since then ... :lol:


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmm I think I recall that story, glad you can chuckle bout it now and you werent hurt!


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, When Iwas younger I had an older working ranch horse, 14 yrs old then, and out on the trails as we would come across any water puddles, streams, rivers and small ponds he would always attempt to lay down to roll in them, the first few times it was always kinda funny and I got alot of ribbing about it, The other riders would purposely go in the direction of any water just to get a laugh out of it but after a while it became a real pain in the butt, I kept him until he passed at the age of 31 and never did break him of that habit, I just had to keep him away from water unless it was really hot out and we would both go for the cool down from the water, but as he would lay down I would dismount, I spent alot of time oiling my saddle and tack in those years. LOL


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a horse that loved deep snow, and would try and roll in it. Even with a rider.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think your husband is right to be concerned. We always wanna look and make sure that its not pain, but I personally think that is unacceptable behavior no matter what the reason is. Major has never tried to lay down on me while riding...but he has tried it on the lead line. When he started it...I asked him to walk in a different direction. He then looked up at me like he was suprised I was there (I know it sounds strange...but I swear he looked suprised to see me). I think horses forget that we are there sometimes. When your horse starts acting like hes gonna lay down, point him in a different direction...that will get him thinking again.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the stories and input, Im hoping it was just an itch and Im gonna ask hubby if there was a puddle just for curiousity purposes.Horses are funny but I am always aware of the dangers...they arent a small critter. Dont want one on me.And certainly dont want to have the 'one' horse on the trail that everyone teases at hahaha.
Sandy I will keep that bit of advice in mind too!thanks


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cinch too tight?

They can simply be hot and itchy too.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My friends horse tried it when her boyfriend was riding him in my saddle. He jumped off, then I jumped off and grabbed the horse and made him get up before he could roll (expensive saddle!!) We were just standing on the lake's edge in the sand where they roll a lot. He was bored and not too happy about being ridden. I haven't personally had a horse do it while I was riding.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

When I was younger my first pony would do it to me just to get out of work. I was in kindergarden when my parents bought her for me and I wasnt strong enough to keep her up. If she was ponied or being led she was fine and some days she was just good about it. But if she was tired she would get me off from her in a hurry. The next summer my parents bought me a much better pony and we sold the rolling to a pony farm.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor's done that to me more than once. He just wanted me off. XD I got right back on and worked him even harder for that, though. He doesn't do that anymore. 

He's done it on the lunge line, too. That was because it was the middle of winter and he was just dying to roll. lol


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Neither of my horses have ever rolled with me on them, however I have been with a friend when hers "attempted" to roll. Was a hot day, we were crossing in a field, tall grass, wind whipping across, horse was probably itchy from drying sweat, well you get the picture. 

Another incident happened when we were crossing deep "puddles" on the trail. Again , hot day, and I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time to the horse. Not the same horse or rider.

They will usually give you an indication that they are going to go down, just have to pay attention and get them moving. Of course, I'm sure there are exceptions, usually are.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Dont think the cinch was too tight cuz the saddle slipped to the side. I think he was just being a stinker w/ an itch.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been told they do that to get the rider off; this could be also if he has a sore back and wants the rider off,..


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of them stories were kinda funny XD lol. But I hope you get the rolling problem under control


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I was training a green pony once and she was being a brat, so I worked her hard untill she started behaving. I was cooling her off, and she decided she'd had enough of me. One second I was sitting on a pony, the next the front half of her just disappeared and I stepped off just in time. Before she did more then get on her side, I kicked her bratty little a$$ HARD! My toe hurt for a few days, lol. She flew up, and I jumped on and worked her even more. It might seem harsh, but she now belongs to a beginner 8 year old and I don't regret breaking her of that habit before it even started.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are so many reasons for that. It could be an itch, or them being stubborn, or pain, or just not knowing that it is unacceptable, or a too-tight cinch. Horses in the wild will roll in water and wet soil because it cools them off and the mud helps to protect them from insects. I used to ride this gray horse (the same one who broke my arm) that would just try to roll whenever you would stop and stand for more than a minute. I would either gig him in the mouth or stick him with a bootheel when I felt him start to go down. My TB Flipper wouldn't really roll, he used to throw himself down and have a hissy fit when he would get excited and prancy. He got over that though.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

it's never happened to me but it has happened to my best friend...
we went on a icelandic horse trek here and it was summer and the bugs were really annoying and when they bit it hurt,<so while we were getting ready to go my BFF's horse tries to roll and so does my moms xD It was my BFF's first time ever riding. But the ride itself was a blast  *Even though the bugs were super annoyingggg! >:/ *


----------

